

Ask HN: What are some good one day social software hack/mashup ideas? - virde


======
tectonic
Build something on Huginn! :)

[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

~~~
hardened_ones
Thanks tectonic. Huginn is great. First of its kind in Open Source ?

------
walterbell
Improve [http://indiewebcamp.com/Bridgy](http://indiewebcamp.com/Bridgy)

